# Where to rent a good road bike around Longboat Key



## Cincyguy63 (Mar 21, 2011)

I will be staying on LBK in a few weeks (mid key) and I would like to rent a decent road bike while I'm down there. Can anyone recommend a place on or around LBK area?


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

I live in Bradenton and I'll give you two choices but neither is on LBK as the places out on the island only rent beach cruisers: Ringling Bicycles on Manatee Ave. in Bradenton or Ryder Bikes on Orange Ave. in Sarasota. If you fly into Tampa and get to LBK via SR 64 in Bradenton, you will go right past Ringling on your way out. I ride with the owners of Ringling all the time, but I know the wrenches at Ryder because some of them come ride with us on Saturdays when they aren't working. If you call Ringling, ask for Dave or Julie and let them know Curtis suggested you call. Won't get you a discount, me either, but they know I frequent this site and always recommend RBR folks to them and they treat them right. We also have some really good group rides and our Sunday ride goes through LBD to St. Armands so it may be something you want to consider. Ryder is good too, so take your pick as to which turns out to be the most convenient for you. 

We are having great weather now and you'll be down here before the heat of Summer takes hold. Hope you can join us for a ride.


----------



## drdsom (Jun 21, 2010)

*Ringling bicycles*

I can fully support Curtis's post. I rented a great bike (Specialized Tarmac SL3) from Ringling last summer and went on two rides with their group. I have to warn you though, these guys are fast ! BTW, thanks again Curtis for staying with me on that first ride. You saved my life !
Have fun,

Dirk


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

Dirk: Hope all is going well with your riding this season. Doing your big ride again this year.....I can't imagine being on a ride with over 10,000 riders at one time. Hope to see you again the next time you visit in Florida
Curtis


----------



## drdsom (Jun 21, 2010)

*Cyclassics*

Curt: Unfortunately no US holidays planned for this year. Will participate in the Cyclassics event (http://www.vattenfall-cyclassics.de/) as usual. Hoping to stay under 3 hrs for the 100 km this year. All the best, Dirk


----------

